# sheertone shimmer blushes?



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 16, 2007)

*how is the color payoff on ur skin? sumtimes i have probs with colors showing up so i usually stick with mattes for blush *


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2007)

It really depends on the blush.  The only one I have is Sweet As Cocoa and it shows up really well.


----------



## seba (Jun 16, 2007)

I personally think the sheertone shimmers shows up better than sheertone. I have Foolish Me, Sunbasque, Trace Gold and they are all very pigmented. HTH!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm an N9 complexion and I use DollyMix, Peachy Keen and Breezy - they all look great on me.

The color pay-off is awesome because it's buildable.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree that the sheertone shimmers are more pigmented than sheertones.  I have trouble getting Mocha to show up on me (NC42-43) much of the time.  But I don't have that problem with Peaches nearly as often.  Go figure.

As for sheertone shimmers, all I can say is that I simply can't live without my Sunbasque!


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*how is the color payoff on ur skin? sumtimes i have probs with colors showing up so i usually stick with mattes for blush *_

 
sometimes using a CCB or a cream blushes  as a base helps those sheertones pop


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seba* 

 
_I personally think the sheertone shimmers shows up better than sheertone. I have Foolish Me, Sunbasque, Trace Gold and they are all very pigmented. HTH!_

 
Sunbasque is so pretty


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2009)

I love them!  I have Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt & Tease, Ambering Rose... and another one.


----------



## gitts (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thmochagirl* 

 
_sometimes using a CCB or a cream blushes as a base helps those sheertones pop_

 
Just wanted to say welcome to Specktra, PINK!


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 12, 2009)

I have ambering rose and sunbasque. Both show up well on my skin. Ambering rose is actually pretty pigmented to say its a "sheertone".


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 14, 2009)

Also can depend on the brush your using. If you use the 129 and it doesn't show up, try the 116. That one can pack the color on and then blend it out.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got two (Dollymix & Peachtwist), and I don't find anything sheer about them.  Great colour payoff.


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there a good one for NW45/NC 50 in the peachy coral fam? Thanks


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I have sweet as cocoa and ambering rose and I love them both!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 12, 2010)

Another thing preventing good application besides brushes, someone mentioned earlier, is also oil build up on the blushes themselves.


----------

